# Upgrade freeBSD 6.1 to 8.1



## mondibalaji (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi All,

While installing svn package from ports I'm getting an error as the package subversion.1.3.x is not found. also while using portsnap fetch I'm getting the following error.


```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... using portsnap1.FreeBSD.org
Fetching public key... failed.
```

Please suggest how to resolve these errors. 

Thanks 

mondi


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2010)

mondibalaji said:
			
		

> While installing svn package from ports I'm getting an error as the package subversion.1.3.x is not found.


Your ports tree is too old. Current version of subversion in the ports tree is 1.6.13.



> ```
> # portsnap fetch
> Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... using portsnap1.FreeBSD.org
> Fetching public key... failed.
> ```



Do you have a working internet connection on that box? Does resolving work correctly?


----------



## mondibalaji (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks SirDice for the quick reply

As I am running FreeBSD 6.1 it is definitely old that is why I am considering an upgrade but as it is a critical server so I am holding back and trying to run it as it is.

Yes there is a working internet connection on the box. Here is the ping response for the mirror it is trying:


```
# ping portsnap1.FreeBSD.org
PING portsnap1.FreeBSD.org (204.109.56.116): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.109.56.116: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=132.496 ms
64 bytes from 204.109.56.116: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=132.825 ms
64 bytes from 204.109.56.116: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=170.981 ms
64 bytes from 204.109.56.116: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=130.080 ms
^C
--- portsnap1.FreeBSD.org ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 130.080/141.596/170.981/16.999 ms
```


----------



## roddierod (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe because your running 6.1 you have to create the config file for portsnap since it didn't appear in the base system till after 6.1.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## mondibalaji (Oct 22, 2010)

I do have a config file for portsnap in /etc/portsnap.conf . 

I've tried to install svn from source but there are many dependencies so I've started to think to reinstall the system with latest version of FreeBSD as I'm unable to resolve the issue and can't find enough resources as well because it is an older version


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2010)

mondibalaji said:
			
		

> As I am running FreeBSD 6.1 it is definitely old that is why I am considering an upgrade but as it is a critical server so I am holding back and trying to run it as it is.


Though 6.1 isn't supported anymore it really doesn't matter. The ports tree is completely separate from this. Every version of FreeBSD (6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, i386, amd64, etc) uses the same ports tree.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 22, 2010)

My thinking then is that there is something wrote with your KEYPRINT variable in the portsnap.conf. I recall having this issue trying to use portsnap before it was part of the base system.


----------



## mondibalaji (Oct 22, 2010)

The following is my portsnap.conf file:


```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/portsnap.conf,v 1.1.2.3 2006/01/21 09:58:12 cperciva Exp $

# Default directory where compressed snapshots are stored.
# WORKDIR=/var/db/portsnap

# Default location of the ports tree (target for "update" and "extract").
# PORTSDIR=/usr/ports

# Server or server pool from which to fetch updates.  You can change
# this to point at a specific server if you want, but in most cases
# using a "nearby" server won't provide a measurable improvement in
# performance.
SERVERNAME=portsnap.FreeBSD.org

# Trusted keyprint.  Changing this is a Bad Idea unless you've received
# a PGP-signed email from <security-officer@FreeBSD.org> telling you to
# change it and explaining why.
KEYPRINT=9b5feee6d69f170e3dd0a2c8e469ddbd64f13f978f2f3aede40c98633216c330

# Example of ignoring parts of the ports tree.  If you know that you
# absolutely will not need certain parts of the tree, this will save
# some bandwidth and disk space.  See the manual page for more details.
#
# WARNING: Working with an incomplete ports tree is not supported and
# can cause problems due to missing dependencies.  If you have REFUSE
# directives and experience problems, remove them and update your tree
# before asking for help on the mailing lists.
#
# REFUSE arabic chinese french german hebrew hungarian japanese
# REFUSE korean polish portuguese russian ukrainian vietnamese
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2010)

If all else fails with portsnap you can always use csup. 
On 6.1 you can install it using net/csup, FreeBSD after 6.2 has csup as part of it's base OS.


----------

